# Swedish Army Live Fire Ex, video



## D-n-A (21 Oct 2004)

I found this on another forum, pretty cool video.




> http://193.11.254.142/~andreas/movies/grenadjar.wmv
> Down load .Thats an order kids!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Nov 2004)

very cool, I absolutely love those tracers  :threat:


----------

